# The Narrows - Bribie Passage - midday onwards



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Heading up for an afternoon flick. High tide around midday at the Brissie Bar......Not sure of the difference..maybe a little later in the narrows. 
Lee, would appreciate your advice on the time difference..... I'm sure you'd know seeing as that's your second home! :lol: 
Don't expect an answer before I go though. 

I'll probably head over to the Bribie side channels, then head down to the mouth of Coochin.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

around + 2 hours at the end of roys and more like +2.5 around coochin

Lee


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Lee
Exactly what I observed on Sunday. 
Not worth a separate report on the trip. The water was surprisingly still filthy. I lost a nice bream about halfway to the kayak in less than a metre of water. Caught another about 25cm a bit later, released it. Nothing else. 
 
Alby


----------

